# The Animal In You



## Renton Whitetail (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a very interesting site.  It tells you all about how we may resemble different animal species personality-wise.

Here's the test to determine your animal within you: http://animalinyou.com/survey.asp

Here's a page that lists suggested matches between famous people and their animal personalities within them: http://www.animalinyou.com/celeb.htm

I took it a long time ago and here were my results:



> You are either a Beaver or a Swan personality.
> But you may also be a Sheep personality.



Looking at these results, they slightly make sense, but then I looked at the deer personality, and I feel that it pretty much resembles me. 

So what does your animal personality results say about you? It may or may not match your fursona, but it can get you to think about the true animal within you.  Sorry, there are no results involving dragons, unicorns or any other mythical creatures.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, apparently I have Lion or Eagle personality, and perhaps a Horse.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

I took a look at it...like most of these online quiz things, it's full of crap imo, just something to do for fun, don't take it seriously. No personality is so easy as to be able to be discerned through a few drop down options =x

It gave me Shrew by the way ._.


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 24, 2007)

You are either a Warthog or a Tiger personality. 
But you may also be a Rhinocerous personality. 

Apparently that's what I would be if my fursona were a real animal.

Tiger appeals, and maybe Rhino, but I don't see myself as a warthog.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, one of those things.  I remember I took it once but I don't remember what I got.  I guess that means I'll have to take it again.

Results in a moment.

Edit:  It claims I'm either a porcupine or a mole, or, perhaps, a snake.


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 24, 2007)

You are either a Wolf or a Eagle personality.
But you may also be a Rooster personality. 
thats for me


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

I got:


> You are either a Porcupine or a Bat personality.
> But you may also be a Snake personality.



And, yeah, I'm somewhere in the middle of all those descriptions.

Plus, what do you get when you put wings, scales, and pointy things together?  A dragon!


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 24, 2007)

-


----------



## Kilehye (Nov 25, 2007)

Mole, huh? Its personality does seem quite like mine, but I'm just not into rodent-like things.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I got "You are either a Bat or a Beaver personality. But you may also be a Mountain Goat personality." I can pick out parts of my personality in each, but none of them feels entirely right. I looked up fox too, and again can see parts that are definitely me, and others not at all. Again, as Rilvor first said, a test this simple and short can't even begin to describe your true personality.

Care to post a link to the "Enneagram", MilkHermit?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

"These are intelligent, spiritual, creative individuals who use their full range of senses (*other than their poor eyesight*) to carefully navigate their way through life."
"And yet, since it is not a true bird and having not mastered the art of smooth controlled flight"

Yeah, whoever made this needs to do some research on bats -_- moron.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 25, 2007)

-


----------



## Esplender (Nov 25, 2007)

You are either a Porcupine or a Wild Cat personality.
But you may also be a Snake personality.


----------



## Caver (Nov 25, 2007)

I am either a mole  or a mouse D:< or a snake...The snake makes sense since it matches with my low body temperature, inability to stay warm, preference to stay in dark caves, my venomous mouth, love for coiling around things,  squeezing through narrow spaces, and of course my zodiac sign. That and the fact that I hate mice and moles preferring to swallowing them whole, but not before I crush them, not that I do of course, but you get the point.

Edit: I just read the description of the snake and surprise surprise. Although the jobs listed aren't very appealing.


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 25, 2007)

Huh.... it said that "You are either a Prairie Dog or a Owl personality. "  I didn't get a third posibility though.  >.>  But to be really honest, the owl thing fits.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Nov 26, 2007)

You are either a Wild Cat or a Swan personality.
But you may also be a Deer personality. 

Hmm, don't know about that, but very interesting anyway


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm either a bat, snake, or an otter... well I guess an otter is close enough to a fox personality-wise.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

Am I sick for thinking this topic was zoophilic in natural?


----------



## Aden (Nov 26, 2007)

> You are either a Wild Cat or a Penguin personality.
> But you may also be a *Fox* personality.



Yay, slight win!

/Penguin? O..o


----------



## karatzue (Nov 26, 2007)

Weasel or Wild Cat.

Close enough to a fox XD


----------



## Kinday (Nov 26, 2007)

Iâ€™m a Bat or a Beaver. Even after changing a few of my borderline questions I get ether bat/mouse or beaver, I can understand the Beaver but not the bat.


----------



## Zing (Nov 26, 2007)

"Congratulations. (You passed The Animal in You Test.)
You are either a Crocodile or a Warthog personality.

NOTE: Although you share characteristics with these animals, you are ONLY one of these personality types..
Read the descriptions of each animal to determine which one you are."

Hmm, Interesting result, though they have the career thing wrong on both counts... After reading about the personalities I'd say I'm a cross between the two.

Friends have always said I was evil, I guess being directly compared to Charles Manson and Jeffrey Dahmer is proof. :roll:


----------



## Caver (Nov 26, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Am I sick for thinking this topic was zoophilic in natural?



No, but you might be wrong. Oh yeah nice to meet you by the way.

EDIT: Changed from "are" to "might be" just because it's nicer and for other reasons.


----------



## DarkMeW (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't go to those sites, they're allways telling me I'm an ass.


----------



## zontan (Nov 26, 2007)

"Congratulations. (You passed The Animal in You Test.)
You are either a Snake or a Bat personality."

For only having like seven questions, I'm pretty impressed. Both of those describe me almost eerily well.

Obviously, they don't know which I am because I'm not quite either- they haven't figured out yet that if you put together a reptile and a flying creature with leathery wings, you get a dragon.


----------



## Emberlyn (Nov 27, 2007)

You are either a Wild Cat or a Sable personality. 
But you may also be a Swan personality. 

I think I'm most like the Wildcat in this case, though I'm more of a longterm mate person - even though I do flirt, I'm not much for flings like it says.


----------



## Lance Icewulf (Nov 27, 2007)

It didn't have an animal for me. T-T


----------



## Kumiko_Fox (Nov 27, 2007)

It says I'm a Fox, Wild Cat and I may be an Otter.  Fox suits me well though, that personality almost matches mine.


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i got Mole or a Mouse.. i clicked mouse and it was basically 90% correct about me.. except the hobbies weren't exactly fitting


----------



## TheGru (Jan 2, 2008)

Test needs moar options!!! (And questions!)

I got mole btw.


----------



## adambomb (Jan 3, 2008)

i got wolf and bear

i could be that because im very lonesome and competive while i can be friendly or just big brute


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2008)

You are either a Penguin or a Owl personality.
But you may also be a Wolf personality.
lulz

I fukken loev owls


----------



## Azure (Jan 3, 2008)

I got Tiger, and I didn't even get a second or third option to pick.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 3, 2008)

It says Bat or Mouse. It is semi-true, but it is nothing I don't already know.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Jan 3, 2008)

So it thinks I'm either a mole or a mouse. I kinda died inside, because I feel more at home with reptiles.

But then again it's just some online quiz and they don't tend to be accurate, IMO. I remember one day when I took two different quizzes, one said I was very nice and shy person and another one said I liked to eat people or something. o_o;;


----------



## mistysilverwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrrf.. D:

I got

"You are either a Porcupine or a Bat personality."


----------



## Scythel (Jan 4, 2008)

Apparently I'm either a wild cat, an otter,

or possibly a swan.

Ha. A swan.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm either a dog or a PENGUIN!! 
I may also be a sheep too. Well, they got the dog thing down since my fursona's part dog. But when I read the description I sorta related more to the penguin. XD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 4, 2008)

You are either a Porcupine or a Bat personality. 
But you may also be a Baboon personality. 

LOL
NOT: Pocupine as I am in no way minamalist (you shoule see my room) and I would hate being a postal worker.
Bit of bat, non-conformist but I love all my friends and am *now* a lot better with making friends =]
Babbon: seems to be the one that most describes me

But completely random. These things are just for a bit of a laugh imo =]


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm a snake or cottontail. I don't quite understand, since I'm not aggressive. But then again, snakes are hawtest things alive so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Jakal (Jan 6, 2008)

Badger badger badger badger badger badger! lol!  That was the only choice it gave me.


----------



## Alysa Nightfire (Jan 6, 2008)

You are either a Horse or a Fox personality. 
But you may also be a Dog personality. 


Yay it came back with Horse!! ^.^


----------



## Jayness (Jan 6, 2008)

"You are either a Porcupine or a Weasel personality.
But you may also be a Vulture personality."

Read the descriptions and which matched the best were Vulture for first and Porcupine second.
Interesting test though n_n


----------



## VanWeasel (Jan 6, 2008)

Lulz. I'm a penguin or a fox (as if there aren't enough foxes) personality. But also a walrus! That's it, I'll make a joke walrus fursona.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a friend named Walrus and she's awesome.


----------



## GypsyOokami (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm a wolf...

I don't need no stinking test. Although I took it and it said wolf...

People in real life know me as a wolf they even said I act like one lol. I tend to growl when eating, and I like my meat a little undercooked, I'm a loner but I love to be in a social setting too. Loyal. Strong. Yep, I is a wolf!


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 16, 2008)

Gave me sea lion many moons ago. I'm not nearly as social as a sea lion but I had all the other characteristics, so I switched to the more solitary seal.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like I wound up with Mountain Goat or Snake.


----------



## Feral (Jan 20, 2008)

Bear and lion, or maybe a rooster.
After reading, I am the bear!  GRRR


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a friggin Mole.

Meh..

-Onyx


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd go with either the Bat or Snake, though they offered the cottontail.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm either a Penguin or an Owl.

Heh, yes.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 15, 2008)

Whee, more necromancy!

The thread had been dormant for 6 months.  How many pages back were you browsing when you found it, Topaz?


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 15, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Whee, more necromancy!
> 
> The thread had been dormant for 6 months. How many pages back were you browsing when you found it, Topaz?


 
That was Mavu-Chan 

And I'm a mole. A mole. Oh well!


----------



## Jarz (Jul 15, 2008)

mmm... Im a hippo... meeh


I was thinking what whatever animal you got, just do a quickie picture in paint? just for fun and how you might see yourself like that


Here is mine:


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2008)

Got mountain goat>.>

No other choices, got dead on mountain goat lol

and lol DAMN YOU TOPAZ <3


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd say bear is the animal in me (tied to my fursonna I suppose).

I can be gruff, solitary, and yet cuddly.

That must be why my girl friend feel for me The cuddly aspect, of course.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 15, 2008)

Extremely inaccurate.

Results not worth posting.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 15, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Results not worth posting.



Seconded.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

I always get Bat and Snake.

I think people should pay attention to this a little more to this one than the other "tests" out there that measure your personality. It's spoken pretty much 100% true for me and all my friends who have taken it. I think maybe people don't want to acknowledge they have something in common with "weak" animals like shrews, or "ugly" animals like walruses. Everyone wants to be the coolest, smartest, strongest... ):

BUT LIFE'S NOT ALWAYS LIKE THAT.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 15, 2008)

You are either a Wolf or a Bear personality. 
But you may also be a Wild Dog personality. 

 yay! lol


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

I got Porcupine, Mole, or snake, so I looked at those in the paragraph descriptions and the porcupine fits me perfectly. o-o
http://animalinyou.com/porcup.htm

I like the idea of being a porcupine, even though my fursona's a snow leopard. xD


----------



## Mattos (Jul 15, 2008)

"You are either a Wild Dog or a Sheep personality.
But you may also be a Wolf personality."

Wolf fits me perfectly. Or almost, I don't like the "teamwork" thing...


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 15, 2008)

"You are either a Gorilla or a Mountain Goat personality.
But you may also be a Snake personality."

Interesting mix. D8


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

its wrong


----------



## Fu (Jul 15, 2008)

It's calling me a workaholic or a sheep.

No thankyou.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 15, 2008)

I got Badger and Shrew, but after reading them I still think nothing fits me better than a Dwarf Rabbit D:


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

I am a Penguin , which is funny cause penguins are my favorite animal.  and alot of the hobbies matched things I like.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

It said I was a cottontail... AKA a bunny! yay I do match my fursona!


----------



## pheonix (Jul 15, 2008)

You are either a Porcupine or a Mountain Goat personality.    
    But you may also be a Wild Cat personality.

I read them all and the wild cat personality fits me the best wish I was a fox or wolf but cats are cool to.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 15, 2008)

Huh...

 You are either a Wild Dog or a Wolf personality.    
    But you may also be a Penguin personality.  

Yeah that works


----------



## Nargle (Jul 16, 2008)

I took the quiz, answered honestly, yet my animals came out completely wrong 

It said I'm a baboon, beaver and maybe a wildcat.

I clearly said I was passive and mainly kept to my small group of friends, but apparently baboons are aggressive, assertive, social, outgoing animals.
Beavers are workaholics, always trying to plan things out, reserved and unimaginative. Oookay.. whatever. I'm pretty mellow and spontaneous and I DO like to get my feet wet!
Wildcat is probably the most accurate. But they're solitary beasts, and I definitely need company!!


----------



## Kuvera (Jul 16, 2008)

"You are either a Bison or Wolf personality. But you may also be a Bear personality."

 Neat.  I'd say I'm a bit of both the Bison and Wolf. The Bear, not so much.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 16, 2008)

You are either a Gorilla or a Mountain Goat personality. 
But you may also be a Porcupine personality.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 16, 2008)

You are either a Penguin or a Wild Cat personality.    
    But you may also be a Horse personality.  

Hmmm, elements of all three, I think I may be a bit too  eccentric for this quiz. Some things in common with the wild cat, not surprising  considering I always get cats on these things, I'm not much for one night stands  though, although monogamy isn't really what I'm looking for either. The horse  works since I like physical work and and share some traits relationship wise.  The penguin was a surprise but also fairly accurate for the artistic elements  and the duality, the careers on all three were mostly wrong though =P .

Fun anyway.


----------



## cerbie (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a porcupine or a mole...what the Hell?! Or a bat? Well I guess that's better but still...a mole?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha ha... it says I'm a bat (or a porcupine or maybe a baboon?).  I guess I could sort of see that.  I'm not sure how they could give very accurate answers with, like, six questions, though.  I found another one of these dealies a while back about totem animals that was a hell of a lot more extensive.  That one said the fox was my totem animal, har de har.  And another said I was more of a crow personality.
All I've learned from these things, anyhow, was that by taking questionnaires, people seem to think I'm a creep associated with darkness and/or a nuisance to farmers.  They are fun though.
That thing in the bat description about altruism isn't true, either; elephants show that kind of behavior as well, as do ants (oddly enough).  So bats aren't the ONLY other animal that practice the occasional altruistic act.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 18, 2008)

fox or wildcat possibly a swan ^^


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 18, 2008)

You are either a Bear or a Zebra personality. 
But you may also be a Lion personality. 

Hmmm well i like foxes so screw it XP


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 18, 2008)

*You are either a Gorilla or a Hippo personality.    
    But you may also be a Walrus personality.

Hahaha, funny.*


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a wolf personality; I knew that.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> You are either a Bear or a Zebra personality.
> But you may also be a Lion personality.
> 
> Hmmm well i like foxes so screw it XP



Did you read the description for the fox then?  That test isn't as accurate as you think though the descriptions on their own can be.

Also, I got the fox. The description matched me perfectly. Always liked foxes so, odds are I am one. ;D

Actual result:
You are either a Fox or a Otter personality.
But you may also be a Baboon personality


----------



## Merp (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha...Im either a shrew, Porcupine or a Rooster...talk about all over the place!  ...lol


----------



## virus (Jul 19, 2008)

This site is fail. It only has a few select typical animals D:


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 19, 2008)

You are either a Zebra or a Wild Cat personality.    
    But you may also be a Bear personality.

Well, the Wild Cat does me pretty good.


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

*Congratulations*. (You passed  The Animal in You Test.)
 You are either a Tiger or a Badger personality.    
    But you may also be a Wolf personality.

I looked at wolf, and that's definitely me... heh looks like i fell in love with the right animal.
also... looking at tiger and badger... i really don't see how it can see me as either of them... though i do like the tiger.


----------



## Lost (Jul 19, 2008)

It says im either a Bear or Rooster. I would agree with the rooster one, but none have my career listed for either.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

You are either a Mountain Goat or a Giraffe personality.    
    But you may also be a Peacock personality.  

Huh, well. So much for glam fox.


----------



## Madness (Jul 19, 2008)

"You are either a Wild Cat or a Mountain Goat personality.
But you may also be a Porcupine personality."

I can sort of get the Wild Cat coming up, but i have never considered myself having much in common with a Goat or Porcupine.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Jul 19, 2008)

|I got a mole or a mouse. I think it's fitting. xD


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Got to be a Gorilla or a Porcupine, but maybe a Mountain Goat.*

Double-ewe tea-eff. D:


----------



## Thorne (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm hoping there are no animals in me, because it might hurt to get them out again.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 19, 2008)

I swear I didn't rig it.

You are either a Mountain Goat or a Snake personality.    
    But you may also be a Beaver personality.  

I'd say the Mountain Goat personality is fairly true especially at the moment, however, while I do spending time alone, I also love spending time with people...so it doesn't completely apply.


----------



## runner (Sep 21, 2008)

i knew i was a wolf


----------



## SirRob (Sep 21, 2008)

You are either a Porcupine or a Mole personality. 
But you may also be a Snake personality. 

NO.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations. (You passed The Animal in You Test.)
You are either a Wolf or a Owl personality.
But you may also be a Bison personality.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 21, 2008)

Fox or gorilla. I'm going with choice A.


----------



## X (Sep 21, 2008)

> *Congratulations*. (You passed  The Animal in You Test.)
> You are either a Bat or a Porcupine personality.
> But you may also be a Snake personality.
> 
> ...


i am a bat/porcupine/snake hybridweirdthing :?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations. (You passed The Animal in You Test.)
You are either a Horse or a Fox personality. 
But you may also be a Penguin personality. 

0.o'


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 21, 2008)

> You are either a Bat or a Snake personality


 
wings + scales = dragon!


----------



## King Gourd (Sep 21, 2008)

The animal in me likes guns............and chocolate. =3


----------



## Prowler (Sep 21, 2008)

im a porcupine or a wild dog but i also may be a bat. i might be able to see wild dog but still not quite right...o well it was interesting


----------



## Makyui (Sep 22, 2008)

"You are either a Snake or a Mountain Goat personality.    
    But you may also be a Porcupine personality."

Oooh, how interesting. I think the Mountain Goat fits me best, especially since the snake does poorly in cold weather, but I'm at my peak in cold weather.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 22, 2008)

Swan or Dog, possibly Beaver. I'd like to think Dog.


----------



## Velnor (Sep 22, 2008)

I got fox or otter... creepy..... my fursona is an otter and my mate is a fox >,< *shivers* creepy


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2008)

It says I'm a dalek.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 22, 2008)

koala - i sleep the majority of my days away


----------



## xRiukkenx (Sep 22, 2008)

> You are either a Mountain Goat or a Snake personality.



Both of them are very fitting for me, although the results kind of contradict one another.


----------



## nurematsu (Sep 22, 2008)

I am either a Baboon or a Beaver
I may also be a Wild Cat


----------



## Owwin (Sep 22, 2008)

Gorrila, Porcupine, or Hippo... you know what to hell with them! Call me a fuckin hippo.

I said I wasn't aggressive. Hippo's kill more people than crocodiles. Gorillas are mean as hell too! They can go suck some fat dude's ass fat! EDIT: FROM HIS ASS!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 22, 2008)

welp im a wld dog or a wolf but i also have an eagle personality


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 22, 2008)

I am either a mouse or mole personality.


----------



## serious-stripes (Sep 22, 2008)

I got otter or fox which sounded a little right, but then I checked Zebra and it was spot on for the most part

Intelligent....Check
Eloquent......Check
Dynamic.......Check
Passionate....Double Check
Determined....Double Check
Career: Legal ....I'm Pre-law...triple check

the only thing I disagree with is the stubbornness. I need to read this book now


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 22, 2008)

what animal do you want in *you*?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2008)

"You are either a Porcupine or a Snake personality. 
But you may also be a Mountain Goat personality."


Neat little test there.  I think I'm a combination of Snake and Mountain Goat


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

I got a badger, whatever the hell that means. :roll:

Sup, Tungen.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 22, 2008)

Snake. HOW FITTING.




Also, badgers have a black and white facial pattern. Awesome.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2008)

Porcupine, mole, or snake.  Yeeeeeah, OK, sure.

Took the sample enneagram, says I'm a "Peacemaker".  Yeeeeeah, OK, sure.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Also, badgers have a black and white facial pattern. Awesome.



Yeah, I heard that you had a thing for black and white patterns. 8)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a bat, a snake, or an otter .-.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, I heard that you had a thing for black and white patterns. 8)




My one weakness.



Also, I thought the quiz would be a little longer. It seemed kind of short.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 22, 2008)

I got hippo personality... |3
I don't like this test...>3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> My one weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I thought the quiz would be a little longer. It seemed kind of short.



Yeah, it's hard to believe that they could determine your personality from a handful of multiple choice questions.



Adelio Altomar said:


> I got hippo personality... |3
> I don't like this test...>3



It's because you're fat. Stop eating so many hamburgers. 8D


----------



## sights-set117 (Sep 23, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:


> This is a very interesting site.  It tells you all about how we may resemble different animal species personality-wise.
> 
> Here's the test to determine your animal within you: http://animalinyou.com/survey.asp
> 
> Here's a page that lists suggested matches between famous people and their animal personalities within them: http://www.animalinyou.com/celeb.htm



Oh my, i got snake, and it's exactly accurate....down to the careers/hobbies thing. Only, I don't have a lisp/stutter.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 23, 2008)

Hippo?!


----------



## mmmke (Sep 23, 2008)

You are either a snake or a bat personality. 
But you may also be a mouse personality.

......lol              =3


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 23, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> what animal do you want in *you*?




hmm thats a good question


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 23, 2008)

You are either a Bison or a Penguin personality.    
    But you may also be a Owl personality.


o-o .. D: That's way off. But I do like bison. They're quite fluffy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I got a badger, whatever the hell that means. :roll:
> 
> Sup, Tungen.



Badgers are viewed as wise and strong, and mostly awesome in the Redwall books. :-o >_>


-----

On side note, these links could be good as a sticky for those furs who cannot determine their species yet. :/


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

They all end up as foxes anyways.


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They all end up as foxes anyways.



Umm...

Wait. Bat is called "flying fox", so...dammit, you're right >__<

But it said I was a gorilla...so...

DAMMIT ALL THE **** TO ****ING HELL!!!!!!! I'm not even a real furry! I'm just hairy T__T

(Wait...you can't say the word I censored here in "The Den", right? It doesn't seem to be taboo in "Off Topic"...)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, I'm a mouse or a mole...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> DAMMIT ALL THE **** TO ****ING HELL!!!!!!! I'm not even a real furry! I'm just hairy T__T
> 
> (Wait...you can't say the word I censored here in "The Den", right? It doesn't seem to be taboo in "Off Topic"...)



No one cares about swearing on this site so long as it isn't being directed at anyone.

Even then no one cares about swearing so long as no one reports your post, or if a moderator just happens to stumble across it while they're on a self-righteous rampage.


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 23, 2008)

Heh, awesome. Wild dog. :3


----------



## WolfShadowStorm (Sep 23, 2008)

My result was either a wolf or wild dog personality, possibly an owl....and my mates results were either a penguin or a porcupine possibly a baboon.....


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

WolfShadowStorm said:


> My result was either a wolf or wild dog personality, possibly an owl....and my mates results were either a penguin or a porcupine possibly a baboon.....



Sounds like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 23, 2008)

It could be worse.  There's a personality quiz that tells you which Pokemon you are.

http://www.pokemon.com/Dungeon/PersonalityTest/

I was bored, and a friend posted this in a chatroom... I figured "Why not?"

I answered the questions as truthfully as possible and you know what it said I was?

Mudkip.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 23, 2008)

I got Charmander =D A hardworking, resilient, strong type...

No. |D


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

I got Cubone-bone.

I is lonely type. ;~;


----------



## Telnac (Sep 23, 2008)

You are either a Fox or a Owl personality.    
    But you may also be a Horse personality.

Fox or Owl is cool.  I like both creatures, even if I associate myself with a dragon more (although dragon is undoubtedly not one of the species in their database!)


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

[You are either a Beaver or a Sheep personality.    
    But you may also be a Dog personality.]

...I don't know what to say to that.  o_0

And for the Pokemon test, I'm a docile-type Bulbasaur...  *blush*
Which is ironic since that was my result from when I first played through Blue Rescue Team. XD


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 24, 2008)

I got cubone .__. Prolly 'cause I sided with the aliens.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 24, 2008)

Hah! I got Chikorita. For some reason, that delights me.


----------



## Dalamin (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh... Wonderful... 
I'm either a warthog or a torchic...
My life feels so much more complete now...


----------



## AugustYifu (Sep 24, 2008)

> You are either a Hippo or a Walrus personality.
> But you may also be a Gorilla personality.


Hehe, I guess they were pretty close. But I'm not a hippo, walrus, or gorilla. I'm a panda. I suppose one could draw comparisons in a way, but in my personal opinion, pandas make much better looking furries than hippos do.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 24, 2008)

as for pokemon i got a sudowoodo
its a freeken rock tree!!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It could be worse.  There's a personality quiz that tells you which Pokemon you are.
> 
> http://www.pokemon.com/Dungeon/PersonalityTest/
> 
> ...



I'm a Charmander, luckily a Pokemon I know.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Congratulations*. (You passed  The Animal in You Test.)
 You are either a Badger or a Wild Dog personality.    
    But you may also be a Otter personality.  
Funny As My Furrsona Is Directly Related To Wolves!


----------



## gunnerboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Shit! this is scary accurate!


----------



## Jack (Sep 25, 2008)

it needs more choises. the less questions the less accurate. also two of the answer animals fit my personality half way.


----------



## gust (Sep 25, 2008)

Bever or Penguin? 
uh.....


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a more accurate quiz out there. Here it is: http://thesurrealist.co.uk/personality
Your quiz said I was a bat, I think if I took the time to take the quiz you should take the time to take this one.


----------



## Kai (Sep 25, 2008)

i was a weasel, wild dog, and something else i cant remember. eh he he.... bad memory.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 25, 2008)

You know, it's not as accurate as one might think since you may lean one or another choice.


----------

